# CES 2011 Predictions



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

What are your CES 2011 predictions?


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm predicting that CES will be held January 6-9 in Las Vegas.

See, no wishy-washy "ifs" or "maybes" at all.

(I also expect Verizon to announce a date for offering the iPhone and I'm not expecting DirecTV to demo a new DirecTiVo, but I wouldn't call those predictions.)


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

As has been the usual fair for Tivo for many years, I predict they will show nothing of new intrest and still not have a completed Tivo Premier interface to show.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> As has been the usual [*fair*] for Tivo for many years, I predict they will show nothing of new intrest and still not have a completed Tivo Premier interface to show.


I think it would be "fair" to say that should have been "fare". 

Sorry, but that was the most interesting thing I saw in this ho-hum thread so far! 

I guess the future will be everyone using speech recognition systems, a la Dragon, so spelling and punctuation will no longer matter.

Keeping on topic, I can safely predict TiVo will not reveal an automatic-retry fix to the SDV tuning failures using Tuning Adapters.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dlfl said:


> Keeping on topic, I can safely predict TiVo will not reveal an automatic-retry fix to the SDV tuning failures using Tuning Adapters.


Sad... but probably true...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I doubt TiVo will publicly show anything because they never really do at CES. Also like usual they have a private meeting area rather than a booth like last year where they meet with people at set appt times under NDA. They didn't publicly even show the Premiere last year and it came out about 3 months later.

I don't believe DirecTV has a booth either so while there is a still a chance the DirecTiVo may be shown, I think it will be after CES.

Also since TiVo is making products for these other companies I wouldn't expect them to be the ones to announce details about them. Those will most likely come from DirecTV, Best Buy, Suddenlink, and the others.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

On the first day of CES, I predict a Tivo presenter will hit the Tivo button on the remote and it will take 3 days, due to slow internet, to fill in all the show popups and adverts on the Main Menu.


----------



## clorox (Nov 5, 2003)

15.0?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jcthorne said:


> As has been the usual fair for Tivo for many years, I predict they will show nothing of new intrest and still not have a completed Tivo Premier interface to show.


I think they're already showing it. Just not on the Premiere. 

http://tivo.virginmedia.com/


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://ces11.mapyourshow.com/3_0/exhibitor_details.cfm?exhid=20002412&markcamefrom=y

Company Description:
TiVo, the creator of and leader in digital video recorder features, is the ultimate HDTV companion. The TiVo Premiere box is not only the most advanced DVR ever built, but it also delivers all your favorite entertainment from cable television and the web, on a new and reimagined HD user interface.

Product Categories:
Connected Home
Content Distribution

My prediction:
TiVo will unveil their connected home concept where one TiVo Premiere can stream content to other TiVo's or to a DVR-less TiVo. The DVR-less TiVo will cost approximately $99. Unfortunately, all of this will be done in Private to those under NDA with TiVo.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I doubt TiVo will publicly show anything because they never really do at CES......


But it's fun to have this thread to speculate what they will show (??).


innocentfreak said:


> I don't believe DirecTV has a booth either so while there is a still a chance the DirecTiVo may be shown, I think it will be after CES..........


"After CES"... which could include "never". That's like predicting "there will be weather tomorrow".


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

If Tivo came out with a DVRless streaming extension that could make full use of content and programming already on the TivoPremier, and do so with reasonable cost (approx $200 per INCLUDING any subscriptions per set) then I'd likely order 3 right off.

This device would really make Tivo the whole home system it needs to be.

Yes they have lots of work to do on ALL the features they already have but Tivo is till the only one that does ALL of them now. Short of a PC in the home theater. Been there, done that for several years and ain't going back if I want to stay married.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like confirmed via zatznotfunny that TiVo is only having closed door meetings by appointment only so if anything is unveiled it would have to be by someone other than TiVo.




> TiVos booth is private, suggesting theres nothing imminent that we havent already been made aware of. So I didnt burden her with that invite-only appointment.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I predict nothing of interest, and the HD DirecTiVo, now a product without a purpose now that the HR24's are out, will never arrive.

If they wanted to do it right and do whole-house streaming, they would have to have a server box with 4-6 tuners, and that's not happening.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Bigg said:


> I predict nothing of interest, and the HD DirecTiVo, now a product without a purpose now that the HR24's are out, will never arrive.
> 
> If they wanted to do it right and do whole-house streaming, they would have to have a server box with 4-6 tuners, and that's not happening.


Except we know they are working on a whole home TiVo for Suddenlink. Most likely it will have 4 tuners due to their push for tuning adapter firmware to support a minimum of 4 tuners per adapter.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Except we know they are working on a whole home TiVo for Suddenlink. Most likely it will have 4 tuners due to their push for tuning adapter firmware to support a minimum of 4 tuners per adapter.


I believe we also know they are working on DVRless boxes for Best Buy (Vizio)???


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> I believe we also know they are working on DVRless boxes for Best Buy (Vizio)???


They are working on Vizio TVs with some sort of TiVo implementation. The DVRless box is actually part of the Suddenlink project which to me says some type of extender though not necessarily streaming.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

if TiVo had something to show the public they will. They always have, heck they showed a cable card TiVo years before they sold one.

but this year will be about partnerships with MSOs and that will not be on public display unless they decide to do a joint press release.

all in all - a quiet year for TiVo


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> if TiVo had something to show the public they will. They always have, heck they showed a cable card TiVo years before they sold one.
> 
> but this year will be about partnerships with MSOs and that will not be on public display unless they decide to do a joint press release.
> 
> all in all - a quiet year for TiVo


Last year they showed the Premiere only in private. They launched after CES with their One box event. Since much of what they are working on is in partnership with hardware suppliers and MSOs the private booth makes sense since NDAs are required.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Last year they showed the Premiere only in private. They launched after CES with their One box event. Since much of what they are working on is in partnership with hardware suppliers and MSOs the private booth makes sense since NDAs are required.


yes - they had the over hyped idea of announcing the premiere at its own event to avoid the noise of CES.

and I said they would likely focus on MSO deals which are not done in public until they have something to announce


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bigg said:


> I predict nothing of interest, and the HD DirecTiVo, now a product without a purpose now that the HR24's are out, will never arrive.


Can you give more info about the HR24? There's no info on wikipedia, and I can't find info about that at directv.com.

How is does it make a DirecTivo, whose obvious reason d'être is its software, a product without a purpose?

(BTW, I'm not a DirecTV user.. but I have used the non-HD DirecTivo)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Last year they showed the Premiere only in private. They launched after CES with their One box event. Since much of what they are working on is in partnership with hardware suppliers and MSOs the private booth makes sense since NDAs are required.


If it's like the Premiere we can expect that whatever Tivo shows to the folks with NDA will ship in late 2012 and actually work reliably in 2021.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Bigg said:


> I predict nothing of interest, and the HD DirecTiVo, now a product without a purpose now that the HR24's are out, will never arrive.
> 
> If they wanted to do it right and do whole-house streaming, they would have to have a server box with 4-6 tuners, and that's not happening.


I had an HR-22 up until 2 months ago. It was no TiVo. What makes the HR-24 that much better? Is the UI any better?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> Can you give more info about the HR24? There's no info on wikipedia, and I can't find info about that at directv.com.
> 
> How is does it make a DirecTivo, whose obvious reason d'être is its software, a product without a purpose?
> 
> (BTW, I'm not a DirecTV user.. but I have used the non-HD DirecTivo)


It's a fast dual-tuner DirecTV DVR box, SWiM and DECA built in, you can add an AM21 for OTA, etc etc.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

plazman30 said:


> I had an HR-22 up until 2 months ago. It was no TiVo. What makes the HR-24 that much better? Is the UI any better?


No same UI, just reasonably fast performance and a prettier case.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

For TiVo, I have no predictions. Really, I don't expect much of anything from them. Not that it really matters, as I just bought a TiVo Premiere back in July with lifetime so I wouldn't be looking to replace it anytime soon.


I have a general CES question. Do they even had a general show floor open to attendees? Or is everything done in "private" now?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> For TiVo, I have no predictions. Really, I don't expect much of anything from them. Not that it really matters, as I just bought a TiVo Premiere back in July with lifetime so I wouldn't be looking to replace it anytime soon.
> 
> I have a general CES question. Do they even had a general show floor open to attendees? Or is everything done in "private" now?


Apparently (I'm not an expert here) the private stuff starts today (Tue), tomorrow (Wed) there is a smaller floor that is open only to journalists, and then the "general admission" show starts on Thursday and goes through Sunday, but I may be wrong... I'm sure there are other meetings and private events going on alongside it, since all the manufacturers and journalists already have people in Vegas for CES...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Bigg said:


> Apparently (I'm not an expert here) the private stuff starts today (Tue), tomorrow (Wed) there is a smaller floor that is open only to journalists, and then the "general admission" show starts on Thursday and goes through Sunday, but I may be wrong... I'm sure there are other meetings and private events going on alongside it, since all the manufacturers and journalists already have people in Vegas for CES...


Journalists are invited to the private meetings as well. They usually sign an agreement about when they can disclose what is presented in those private meetings.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

Did Tivo announce anything at CES?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No but they never really do.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

magnumis said:


> Did Tivo announce anything at CES?


as predicted  Nope.


----------

